
Ad targeters are pulling data from your browser’s password manager - nreece
https://www.theverge.com/2017/12/30/16829804/browser-password-manager-adthink-princeton-research
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16017969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16017969)

